

Doctors Grow Nose on Man's Forehead - WilliamChanner
http://abcnews.go.com/m/blogEntry?id=20371616

======
LukeWalsh
This is fascinating. I am curious as to why the only way to attach it was with
the "nose" upward, it seems like this could be inconvenient when showering.

------
herdrick
In the 80s people paid good money for that nose he's got now.

